# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Wilsonville Show

## zoologist

So who's going to the Wilsonville show and what are you getting. I'll start.
I'm picking up some supplies from The Bean Farm and looking for a Butter or Butter het hypo male.

----------


## tum65

I'll be going to the show in the morning.  Plan on getting my first BP.  Not sure what, might just get a normal.

----------


## jason221

Male Columbian BCI

Edit: This is for the Unique Animal Expo on September 25.

----------

